# How long do left behind bees live after a cut out?



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

taxonomy said:


> . So, how long will these few remain active?


I tell the home owner a few days at most a week 
If you close it up real good and spray a little bee-quick the bees won't smell as much
of the old hive area and will disperse quicker

Either way they will leave within a week IMHO


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I like to do my cutouts around dark so that most of the bees are there so I dont leave a lot of stragglers. Sometimes I will return after dark(if its not too far away) and get the rest of the bees who at this point are all huddled together in a corner and easy to get.


----------



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

If all combs are removed and the entrance is sealed so the bees cannot get back in, then the stragglers have no food or house bees to maintain them. They will either leave or starve to death in a couple of days.

I have had bees from other hives checking out my removals. They may persist longer because they can return to the hive every night and return every day until they figure out the honey is not going to continue. They may persist for a week or so depending on how messy the removal was.

I have never been able to spray bee-quick in teh cavity because it's smell is so persistent it offends the homeowner. I have had very good success by sealing up the cavity with screen and expanding foam/silicone so the bees cannot get back in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I typically leave the hive there a week or so near the original entrance. I then pick them up at night when they are all inside. Works well.


----------

